# Does it make sense to add aluminum heads this time?



## Lifetime Goat (Mar 24, 2015)

It is time once again to do my thing on my 71 GTO. I have rebuilt this car several times over the past 36 years and would like some input on my latest journey. Currently configuration is as follows: 
455 +.040
Eagle Rods, Ross pistons
#64 Heads with SS valves
455 HO alum intake and carb
Ultradyne 231/239 Hydraulic Cam with Roller rockers
RAIII cast headers
M22 with 3.55 rear

Prior to this rebuild the I had contemplated the then New Edelbrock heads and decided to wait and see how they worked out. Need less to say my current set up is picky on the fuel it like and can be hard starting. The question I have is will there be benefits to upgrading to aluminum heads and what choices make the most sense for weekend driving?
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The #64 heads are great heads these days, for a 400 inch engine. Too much compression for your 455 on today's gas. You could bolt on a set of KRE or Edelbrock heads and still have the same compression ratio, but no pinging (aluminum heads like 10-11CR with 91-92 octane due to their thermal characteristics). In addition, all the aluminum heads have superior flow to the cast iron stockers, right out of the box. Pros: Running pump gas without detonation, gaining an instant 50-100 horsepower, and saving about 80 pounds of dead weight off the front end of your car. If you can afford it, it's the way to go. And if you want to get rid of those #64 heads, let me know!!


----------



## Lifetime Goat (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the response and do you really believe that this combination would have that much of a power pickup by switching to the KRE D port heads? Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know it sounds pretty outrageous, but check into it. Check with the guys on the Ames forum who are running them and get more information. But yes, they are excellent....probably the one single best engine improvement you can make if you don't already have iron round port heads.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Lifetime Goat said:


> It is time once again to do my thing on my 71 GTO. I have rebuilt this car several times over the past 36 years and would like some input on my latest journey. Currently configuration is as follows:
> 455 +.040
> Eagle Rods, Ross pistons
> #64 Heads with SS valves
> ...


Personally, If I had that combo I'd have have the 64's worked with a good street strip port, then if you don't have them run a pair of the 2.45" outlet RA manifolds followed by mandrel bent stub pipes into a good 2.5" exhaust system. you may already have that.... Would also consider sending the HO intake to Dave at SD Performance and having him run his CNC program on it. FWIW, have had three friends build engines with std bore 455's to 464's, all with box stock 87cc , and each of them was disappointed with the fresh out thebshop performance. Two of them confided in me they wish they'd have bought the 72cc e heads and dropped CR slightly through a small dish on the piston tops.


----------

